
Ask HN: What further hurdles are there after a YC application? - EleventhSun
To get into YC, I mean. Is there a pitch event?
======
gus_massa
Some details:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

For more details, you can try sending an email to info@ycombinator.com

------
GFischer
There's an interview (just getting to that stage is extremely hard). I think
that over 50% of those interviewed make it. See the sibling comment for the
application process.

Read up on successful applications (google "my yc application" or "succesful
yc application").

Some things I believe help making into YC much easier (but not guaranteed):

\- Female founders or co-founder

\- Very fast and demonstrable traction

\- Large potential market

\- Founders with successful backgrounds

\--

Stuff that won't help on its own:

\- Interesting / world changing project (unless you have demonstrable
traction). They say they invest in idea-stage companies, I believe that only
happens with founders with huge exits on their backs.

Note that this is just my own opinion and I did NOT get into YC and I'm still
a BigCo employee.

Sample succesful applications:

[https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-successful-
applicat...](https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-successful-application-
to-y-combinator-w12)

big list of applications and advice:

[https://yourstory.com/2014/10/guide-list-y-
combinator/](https://yourstory.com/2014/10/guide-list-y-combinator/)

